# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Khuyến mãi Chào hè 2014

## trantam

khuyến mãi du lịch tiết kiệm cùng *Vietnam Airlines* với chương trình “Chào mùa hè 2014” với mức giá vé cực kì ưu đãi. Hãy cùng tận hưởng 1 mùa hè thú vị cùng chương trình khuyến mãi này*.*
Thời gian bán: *15/3/2014 - 31/3/2014*



Chương trình cụ thể:
*- Nội địa:* khởi hành *01/4/2014 - 31/10/2014*, giá vé *một chiều* từ *333.000 VNĐ* đến *999.000 VNĐ**.* 
*- Quốc tế:* khởi hành *01/4/2014 - 31/10/2014*, giá vé *khứ hồi* từ *190.000 VNĐ*  đến *8.460.000* *VNĐ* 

Chi tiết xin vui long liên hệ:
Công ty Cổ Phần FIDITOUR
129, Nguyễn Huệ, Quận 1, Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh
Email: trantam@fiditour.com
Số điện thoại: 0933031878
*Lưu ý: * *Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế, phí, phụ thu khác. Chương trình không áp dụng trong giai đoạn* *cao điểm 30/4,15/5, hè, và 2/9**. Nhanh tay số lượng có hạn.*

----------

